

Semantic Web Is Not Dead. It’s Having an Identity Crisis - notastartup
http://blog.scrape.it/semantic-web-is-not-dead-its-having-an-identity-crisis

======
semanticweb
I think semantic web could benefit from not using a blanket definition. it
could be driven down further, like semi-structured query language, or
aggregated data collection etc.

~~~
throwaway311
doesn't change the facts that it is expensive and the benefits are useless.

~~~
KingsleyIdehen
Is the World Wide Web useless? If the answer to that question is "No" then its
contradictory (albeit inadvertent) to presume a Semantic World Wide Web is
useless.

Granted, the messaging behind the Semantic Web meme is simply as bad as it
gets, especially for something so important.

The World Wide Web was a Semantic Web from inception. The Semantic Web meme
should really have been presented as a new formalized insight into what
already existed, since Web inception.

Links:

[1] [http://bit.ly/evidence-that-the-world-wide-web-was-based-
on-...](http://bit.ly/evidence-that-the-world-wide-web-was-based-on-linked-
data-from-inception)

[2] [http://kidehen.blogspot.com/2014/03/world-wide-
web-25-years-...](http://kidehen.blogspot.com/2014/03/world-wide-web-25-years-
later.html) .

------
BonoboBoner
It baffles me how much of a pain we put on ourself to maximize our SEO
efforts, but in contrast how lazy we are when it comes to putting structured
data out there.

~~~
notastartup
I think it's an incentive problem. SEO means more profits but putting
structured data is costly.

